# Tweak FireFox for slow connection and slow PC



## betterpc (Dec 18, 2004)

Read this article:

http://users-guide.org/index.php?c=text&id=38

Valuable tweaking tricks for ppl on slower connections and computers.


----------



## mach9 (Jan 26, 2004)

betterpc:
Thanks for the terrific link. The further Firefox tips are excellent.


----------



## Roshith (Nov 28, 2004)

thanks for the tip betterpc......it seemed to improve my connection a little.......firefox used to run real slow for me.....its a little more faster now


----------



## foxfire (Jan 14, 2003)

Betterpc. Many thanks  

A similar effect can be made for IE by delving into the registry & upgrading
a couple of entries. I could rescue method from my archives  

Foxfire


----------



## LuckyStrike (Nov 2, 2004)

foxfire said:


> Betterpc. Many thanks
> 
> A similar effect can be made for IE by delving into the registry & upgrading
> a couple of entries. I could rescue method from my archives
> ...


Change the Number of Simultaneous HTTP Sessions


----------

